# Garmin Edge 800 or iPhone GPS is the ??



## trek21_wash (Oct 22, 2011)

OK well I have read a ton of reviews and I am thinking I will throw down and get me Garmin Edge 800. First off would love to here from those who have actually used both.

My reasons for leaning Garmin way...

Buy it once kinda...another words no monthly fees from what I see...Online and PC support. Strong support for other users maps. Long battery life plus built to be in the rain and elements.

I do have a Navi in my car and have had it since 2006 find when I use it I love it. For the bike I think major advantage is to track work outs and see progress. I am also looking forward to using it for unfamiliar riding areas.

Also curious how many people use the heart monitor and find it useful?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

A random suggestion:
If you have an iPhone or iPod Touch already, you could look at a Wahoo Fitness Key to connect ANT+ devices. Then all you would have to do is add the aps and ANT+ devices (speed/cadence, heartrate, powermeter...) you want.

That said, I do prefer a dedicated device designed for that specific task. I rarely, if ever, use maps or pre-programmed routes (less to look at), so I opted for the Garmin 500 because of its small footprint. The bundles on sale are pretty cheap, and if you get lost you can always fall back on a smartphone for mapping. I will say that I enjoy getting slightly lost from time to time, because it makes for more interesting rides. I check out the area on maps and get my landmarks to go by, then get out there and see what's around the next corner. YMMV.


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

I got the email from ANT+ this morning as well and I'm thinking about it as my kids have "hidden" my Cateye strada and can't remember where, I have tortured them and refused them anything but bread and water for a week but it seems they really can't remember what happened to it. I have been using Strava and also have cyclemeter installed as an app on my iphone, just don't know anything about the Wahoo computers. The speed/cadence unit is only $39.99 less 10% discount coupon so may give it a go anyway. Anyone know anything about their units?


----------



## Junado (May 6, 2011)

Having an iPhone with no data plan, I decided to go the Garmin route also. Got an Edge 500, which I would recommend unless you really need the turn-by-turn feature of the 800. Besides, I'm not sure I'd want my iPhone on my bars, looks a little awkward and is rather large. I do always carry it in my back pocket however for emergencies.

The heartrate monitor has been helpful in setting up workouts and interval zones, but the older version I have is slightly unreliable in cold/dry environments (static electricity throws off the read, sometimes up to 280 bpm). I have heard the newer, soft premium strap, does not have this issue.


----------



## trek21_wash (Oct 22, 2011)

*Just as FYI...*

So I went back and forth seems it is a new bike and I needed a minimum of a Cyclo with Cadence and preferred wireless roughly $100. Already have iPod for music and not yet paying for a data plan on cell. So iPhone looked expensive. Cheap versions of Bike Garmin with Cadence and HRM $150...looked nice as a cheap alternative....

Oh dang well I tripped and fell....bought Garmin Edge 800 with the goodies, for $450. I plan on doing a lot of exploring next year via bike...plus want to condition for the STP for next summer.

Hopefully in a month I will be extremely happy and knowledgeable with my new toys.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

If you already have an iPhone or Android, then running a cheap app and stuffing the phone in your jersey pocket is a good way to get started. But if you buy a mount/case/dongle and strap that monstrosity to your handlebars you might as well pin the word "FRED" on your jersey and helmet ...


----------



## Tomtama (Jul 29, 2011)

I tried the iPhone route. The weak link is the iPhone battery life. I have a Wahoo Fitness iPhone case with the ANT+ receiver. Using the Wahoo Fitness app you can get about 2:30 minutes from a fully charged battery. If you use the turn guidance feature of an app like MapMyRide don't expect to get more than 1:30 minutes. This limitation didn't work for me. I do many rides in the 2-4 hour range. I bought an Edge 800. Problem solved.


----------



## Batt 57 (Sep 9, 2011)

I have been debating the same thing and just found out that Garmin has come out with an ANT+ transmitter also.

I still seem to lean to the Wahoo Fitness Bike Pack using Cyclometer 6.0. The 6.0 version is now ANT+ compatible so I can have speed/cadence/HR all in the same app. The Wahoo bike case has ANT+ built-in and seems to have a good mount. 

What is the advantage of buying a Garmin 500 or 800 if I get the same benefit using my iPhone?


----------



## Batt 57 (Sep 9, 2011)

Tomtama said:


> I tried the iPhone route. The weak link is the iPhone battery life. I have a Wahoo Fitness iPhone case with the ANT+ receiver. Using the Wahoo Fitness app you can get about 2:30 minutes from a fully charged battery. If you use the turn guidance feature of an app like MapMyRide don't expect to get more than 1:30 minutes. This limitation didn't work for me. I do many rides in the 2-4 hour range. I bought an Edge 800. Problem solved.


What about using the Wahoo extended battery case? The product page says it adds 5+ hours of run time.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Tomtama said:


> ?...The weak link is the iPhone battery life..


Thats my thinking. I tried a simple iPhone tracking app and the battery died after only a couple of hours.
I have had a Garmin 705 for a couple of years and love it. With cadence and heart rate.


----------



## Tomtama (Jul 29, 2011)

Batt 57 said:


> What about using the Wahoo extended battery case? The product page says it adds 5+ hours of run time.


I was originally considering this option, but the combination has a lot more bulk and weight compared to the Edge 800. The 800 also has almost 3X the battery life. You'll also have two things to charge, a cable to deal with, etc.


----------



## Tomtama (Jul 29, 2011)

Batt 57 said:


> What is the advantage of buying a Garmin 500 or 800 if I get the same benefit using my iPhone?


Three to five times the battery life, less weight and less bulk are a few.


----------



## Neal71 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the good info, I never even considered the battery life of the phone.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I have both an iphone and a Garmin Edge 800. I tried the iphone route and didn't like it. The battery life was way too short for the kind of rides I go on. So I bought a Garmin Edge 800 and love it! I used the route guidance feature on my Garmin on a last couple of organized century rides. It really works well on my Garmin. No more route sheets for me!


----------



## trek21_wash (Oct 22, 2011)

*I went Garmin 800 because...*

I think the overall thought here for me as I explored more and more....

Ditched mini..comp..cyclo.... Savings $50-100 depending on the model...

Next up iPhone....dont have....even if i did...battery...then I live in Wash which means plenty of rain is a reality for this type of use....Hands down Garmin wins....Plus the speed..cadence....HRM is $100-125 right there...which is the same for either solution. If I crashed and the GPS goes out where is my phone to call for help? Real soon it will be in my pocket and with any luck my GPS is still alive too.

I paid $355 for the Garmin Edge 800 shipped to my door....So the debate was solved pretty quickly for me... I think overall for the $$ I have everything I need and if I want something else the low end systems without color and touch today are worth $150....my exposure was only $300 for a couple years of use. Don't have the Garmin yet but I am thinking it was a great choice based on my needs. If the rain wasn't an issue....I am sure the quality of apps still goes to Garmin (tracking online or pc based) also the sharing of maps from other sites/people. Not to say the iPhone Android solutions wont catch up but I think it will take a couple years!!


----------



## Tomtama (Jul 29, 2011)

balatoe said:


> I have both an iphone and a Garmin Edge 800. I tried the iphone route and didn't like it. The battery life was way too short for the kind of rides I go on. So I bought a Garmin Edge 800 and love it! I used the route guidance feature on my Garmin on a last couple of organized century rides. It really works well on my Garmin. No more route sheets for me!


I couldn't agree more......and I really wanted the iPhone route to work. It would have been cheaper. It just doesn't work well if you do lots of long rides. 

I still use my iPhone and apps like MapMyFitness to record other cross training workouts that I do. It works really well for that.


----------



## fortisi876 (Oct 8, 2011)

Batt 57 said:


> What is the advantage of buying a Garmin 500 or 800 if I get the same benefit using my iPhone?


 I can think of a few right off the top of my head.

1) Garmin advertises the touch screen works well with gloves on. I don't know how the Iphone fairs but my Android doesn't respond well without skin contact.

2) Weather sealed, no worries about moisture getting in.

3) Those of us who ride MC's can actually get dual use out of it.

4) All the neat features seem to be built in one UI, I hadn't really seen any apps that does the same with my Android.

I ordered the Edge 800 yesterday!


----------



## qe4hire (Jul 3, 2011)

I've tried both, the Garmin 800 was the best solution for me. Tons of data, long battery life, and doesn't rely on cell data for maps.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I have an iPhone and an edge 500. I carry the phone to take calls and listen to music, but if I'm so lost I need a map I'll pull over and open my maps app. Not a fan of people using touchscreen maps in a group, including myself. The garmin is a far better bike computer--no comparison.


----------



## RiceKilla (Sep 16, 2009)

I own both an iPhone and Edge 500.

I don't like the idea of the iphone being fixed to a part of the bike and take vibration. I know the iPhone is tough phone, but better to replace the EDGE 500 than an iPhone. 

Battery life is something I had figured out after owning the garmin for a week and not needing to charge it, I ride 5-6 times/wk.


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

I have an iPhone 3GS and Cyclemeter. Not mounted to the bike, just kept in the jersey pocket to record routes, times, etc. I used it about a dozen times and the GPS sucks. It would inevitably lose GPS reception about half way into any ride. So I don't bother with it anymore.

Garmin just released the Edge 200 for $150, I'm putting that on my christmas list.


----------



## TRAVISD (Jul 18, 2007)

I use my iPhone with the Strava app and it works fine for me. Longest ride i had was 6 hours and still had 30% battery when i finished. I only use to track the ride, not for anything else. So it only stays in my jersey while i ride.


----------



## fortisi876 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just got my 800 yesterday, first impression.......man, this thing is TINY! (Should have paid closer attention to the specs!)

Honestly, I'm a little disappointed about the size of the display screen, a 4" Android cell phone will do that to you but seems like a really neat little gadget that I look forward to trying out in the next few days on the bike.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

fortisi876 said:


> I just got my 800 yesterday, first impression.......man, this thing is TINY! (Should have paid closer attention to the specs!)


Depends on your perspectives, coming from an Edge 500 ... that 800 thing is HUGE! Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase. I have an iPhone4 and purchased a Garmin 800. I purchased the bundle with the HR monitor. I've since added another GSC-10 cadence/speed sensor for my mountain bike and I added a power tap to my road bike. I have a Mac and used Golden Cheetah for power analysis. I upload my files to Garmin Connect and Strava. I like my 800 so much, I got one for my friend for his birthday.

The mount for the bike is great and it comes with two....even better.


----------



## Neal71 (Dec 2, 2010)

Nevermiss said:


> Congrats on your purchase. I have an iPhone4 and purchased a Garmin 800. I purchased the bundle with the HR monitor. I've since added another GSC-10 cadence/speed sensor for my mountain bike and I added a power tap to my road bike. I have a Mac and used Golden Cheetah for power analysis. I upload my files to Garmin Connect and Strava. I like my 800 so much, I got one for my friend for his birthday.
> 
> The mount for the bike is great and it comes with two....even better.


I need a friend that is as nice as you!


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

As long as you leave the screen off, the iPhone 4 has pretty good battery life. Mine had about 60% left after a 3 hour ride last week running Runkeeper with a Ant+ dongle and heart rate monitor. With the screen on, battery usage is much higher.


----------



## deadhead1971 (Feb 2, 2012)

The Garmin Edge 800 is a lot more robust than any phone.
I wouldn't take my samsung galaxy s2 out on the bike in the rain, but the garmin seems really solid and rain proof too.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm using a iPhone 4s with a biologic case. Battery life is fine and GPS is better than older models like the 3GS. I let the screen shut itself off most of the time while cyclemeter continues to collect data. It's not like I need to stare at the screen all the time so why use up battery? Plus the phone is with me anyway while I ride so it might as well serve double duty.
I've tried all the apps and found Cyclemeter to be the best for me. I can easily customize the interface and automagically email myself the stats and maps from a ride.


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

I've used my iphone for a year and never had the battery die during the ride, GPS signal was ok, and I had it in a water proof iphone mount (great product). I used it for many long rides (3-5 hours) and the battery never died. In January I switched to Android and use sportstracklive w/ HRM and it works flawless (plus I can carry a spare battery if needed). I really hope they come out with a cadence option soon.


----------



## BicycleBastard (Mar 5, 2011)

Just got a Garmin Edge 500 for Christmas. Love every bit of it and dont regret the purchaser at all.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

I threw down so big money and went with the Garmin 800 with all the features. 

Love it! 

I also upload to Strava and having a blast with that.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm very happy with the following setup.
1. Garmin Edge 500 - main computer
2. Iphone in plastic sandwich bag for emergency calls and very occasional google maps
3. Ipod shuffle - music

Considering I get a free phone for work and the edge was under $200, it's not too unreasonable.


----------



## gioscinelli (Jan 20, 2012)

Yea, I think the Garmin Edge 200 is the way to go. This way I can easily switch from one bike to another without having a computer for each one. Now to sell off my Cat Eye Strada's hope I can break even.


----------



## deadhead1971 (Feb 2, 2012)

dougclaysmith said:


> I threw down so big money and went with the Garmin 800 with all the features.
> 
> Love it!


It's definitely worth it, if you're the sort of person who likes to analyse your stats and work towards specific improvements. 
The one thing I've been struggling with is the virtual partner. I wanted to be able to use my actual ghost data, but using my previous courses with the virtual partner on, I'm sure it's averaging the speeds out over the whole trip. 
I think I've discovered a workaround, but need to test it fully.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Alaska Mike said:


> A random suggestion:
> If you have an iPhone or iPod Touch already,


iPod touch does not have GPS


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

deadhead1971 said:


> The Garmin Edge 800 is a lot more robust than any phone.
> I wouldn't take my samsung galaxy s2 out on the bike in the rain, but the garmin seems really solid and rain proof too.


+1 ... this is exactly how I see it (with the same equipment)...plus even when it's not raining I drip sweat and snot

another reason that impacted my decision, I had a garmin 705 that i sold to help finance the 800


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I've been in the same quandry. I really like Garmin and use a couple of different models. Unfortunately for me, I've read too many discouraging reviews to pull the trigger on a 500. Seems like with both the 500 and the 800 it's pretty well divided. People either love them and have no issues what soever or hate them with some saying stay far away. Not very many middle of the road reviews. The latest topic is the mounting tabs breaking off on the 500. I also found the repsonse posted from a Garmin email on spikes with the HRM a little curious. High tech clothing, like cycling jerseys, can be a cause of the spikes. wow.

Anyway, a good friend is a diehard apple person who lives in the cloud. He has ditched the iphone for an 800 and has no issues. He is totally happy with his decision. I'm waiting to see if they release a newer hardware version of the 500 with a better screen.


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

I have an Garmin Edge 305, and an iPhone 4, yet I'm suffering from upgrade-itis and really want an 800. I don't figure that the 500 gives me anything over my 305 (I don't have a power) so there isn't much sense in going to the 500, but I would really like the maps feature on the 800. I know the maps feature on my phone will save me, but seems like so much more hassle than just clicking the computer strapped to my stem...


----------



## deadhead1971 (Feb 2, 2012)

the mapping on the garmin 800 is great, and you can save money by using free OSM maps (open streetmap). i've blogged about the various mapping options at scarletfire.co.uk (sorry it won't let me post a link until i've posted 10 times....)


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Having worked in the phone industry, I'd never, never ever recommend using your phone to replace a cycle computer.

The iPhone may be tough... for a phone. But have it come off even at cruising speeds and bounce freely across the surface of your average road will have it in its constituent parts nearly as fast as if you blended it. Same goes for the Droid, Xperia, Galaxy, etc. Which means you lose everything on it. Then there is the battery life. Or half-life. It'll last you a short ride.

Compare with a Garmin. My Garmin. Twice the past month I didn't attach it right and it came off going downhill on the first bump of the ride. No damage at all, works fine.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

In today's NY Times and an interesting read having gotten lost heading into NJ today out of the Holland Tunnel (NYC). My GPS didn't have the most recent updates to the construction, which to be fair was probably done 2 weeks ago. And it IS Jersey after all !, where road signage is developed by the learning disabled and where you have to go right to go left. 

What I found interesting was that after a lifetime of reading maps at breakfast, while sitting on the toilet, etc.... my brain is totally conditioned to North Up, 2D View. Thus the heading, 3d view on a GPS is sometimes confusing to me and this article explained why.


"It’S a question that probably every driver with a Garmin navigation device on her dashboard has asked herself at least once: What did we ever do before GPS? How did people find their way around, especially in places they’d never been before?

Like most questions asked in our tech-dependent era, these underestimate the power of the human mind. It is surprisingly good at developing “mental maps” of an area, a skill new research shows can grow stronger with use. The question is, with disuse — say, by relying on a GPS device — can we lose the skill, too?

The notion of a mental map isn’t new. In the 1940s, the psychologist Edward C. Tolman used rats in mazes to demonstrate that “learning consists not in stimulus-response connections but in the building up in the nervous system of sets which function like cognitive maps.”

This concept is widely accepted today. When exploring a new territory, we perceive landmarks along a route. By remembering their position and the spatial relations between the streets, locations and landmarks we pass, we are able to develop survey knowledge (stored in the mind like a mental map), which enables us to indicate directions, find shortcuts or detours — in short, to react and navigate comfortably.

It’s not all in our heads, though: physical maps help us build cognitive maps. By depicting the spatial relations in a big context, they provide a useful reference to integrate navigational experience.

In one experiment, I had 26 residents of Tübingen, Germany, navigate a three-dimensional model of their hometown by wearing head-mounted displays. My team and I asked them to point to well-known locations around town not visible from their current perceived position.

Varying their viewing direction — facing north, facing east — we then assessed their pointing error. All participants performed best when facing one particular direction, north, and the pointing error increased with increasing deviation from north. In other words, by using knowledge gained from navigation to link their perceived position to the corresponding position on a city map, participants could easily retrieve the locations from their memory of city maps — which, after all, are typically oriented north.

If maps help us, what is the problem with GPS? A lot: in my opinion, it is likely that the more we rely on technology to find our way, the less we build up our cognitive maps. Unlike a city map, a GPS device normally provides bare-bones route information, without the spatial context of the whole area. We see the way from A to Z, but we don’t see the landmarks along the way. Developing a cognitive map from this reduced information is a bit like trying to get an entire musical piece from a few notes.

Our brains act economically: they try to decrease the amount of information to be stored (e.g., by relating new thoughts to already known content) and avoid storing unnecessary information. That may be the unconscious appeal of a GPS, but it means we’re not pushing our brains to work harder.

And a GPS device may even contradict your mental map by telling you to go left (e.g., for a faster highway) while your target is actually to the right. All of this leads us to use our mental maps even less.

But shouldn’t we just accept that GPS is a good substitute for old-fashioned maps? No. Navigational devices can be time-savers, but they can easily become crutches. Break your GPS, and you may find yourself lost.

And there is more: The psychologist Eleanor A. Maguire and her colleagues at University College London found that spatial experience actually changes brain structures. As taxi drivers learned the spatial layout of London, the gray matter in their hippocampal areas — that is, the areas of the brain integrating spatial memories — increased. But if the taxi drivers’ internal GPS grew stronger with use, it stands to reason that the process is reversible after disuse. You may degrade your spatial abilities when not training them, as with someone who learned a musical instrument and stopped playing.

Navigating, keeping track of one’s position and building up a mental map by experience is a very challenging process for our brains, involving memory (remembering landmarks, for instance) as well as complex cognitive processes (like calculating distances, rotating angles, approximating spatial relations). Stop doing these things, and it’ll be harder to pick them back up later.

How to avoid losing our mental maps? The answer, as always, is practice.

Next time you’re in a new place, forget the GPS device. Study a map to get your bearings, then try to focus on your memory of it to find your way around. City maps do not tell you each step, but they provide a wealth of abstract survey knowledge. Fill in these memories with your own navigational experience, and give your brain the chance to live up to its abilities.


----------

